# Derelict Farm House Preston May 2013



## Neverwillchange (May 23, 2013)

Sad little farm house preston, There is no history on this place at all, it appears that it has been left empty for about 60 years according to the local farmer who also said '' it was never a nice place to live'', it looks like the roof tiles were removed as there is no slate anywhere and since the house has been left open to the elements it has slowly fallen to pieces, there was a very odd feeling about the place that i have never experienced before, if this place is haunted the ghost must eat sheep as there where numerous skeletons around the house!!

The pictures




SAM_0845 by Neverwillchange, on Flickr




SAM_0836 by Neverwillchange, on Flickr




SAM_0834 by Neverwillchange, on Flickr




SAM_0838 by Neverwillchange, on Flickr




SAM_0840 by Neverwillchange, on Flickr




SAM_0841 by Neverwillchange, on Flickr




SAM_0852 by Neverwillchange, on Flickr




SAM_0856 by Neverwillchange, on Flickr




SAM_0860 by Neverwillchange, on Flickr




SAM_0858 by Neverwillchange, on Flickr

Thanks for looking


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 23, 2013)

How intriguing, I wonder why the farmer said that. Maybe bad history to the place. Nice shots


----------



## ZerO81 (May 24, 2013)

Very nice, I think i may have to track this down next time i am over that way to add to 2013's project


----------



## Walrus75 (Jun 14, 2013)

If this is the house that I think it is it was known as a haunted house back in the early '70s - at that time it was abandoned, and had been for a number of years, but still relatively intact, time has not been good to it. The trees have a grown up since back then when it used to stand looking menacing all alone on the green, it used to scare the crap out of us kids and we never went anywhere near it.

I only found out recently that it's name was 'Pleasant View', nice name, scary house!


----------



## woodland pixie (Jul 8, 2013)

Great photos....I love it when nature takes control again


----------

